# Tokina 11-16 finally back in stock!



## wonderchimp5 (Apr 6, 2011)

why are these lenses always so hard to come by? anyways, a bunch of places seem to have them now:

http://www.amazon.com/Tokina-11-16MM-ATX-Canon-Digital/dp/B0014Z3XMC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302121926&sr=8-1


----------



## mreco99 (Apr 12, 2011)

i got one of those about 6 months ago.


----------

